# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی یا پزشکی؟؟

## hoseina

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز 

من نمی دونم وارد کدوم رشته بشم !! به طور عجیبی به هر دو علاقه دارم 

ولی بالاخره باید یکی رو انتخاب کرد ...

از شما خواهش می کنم منصفانه قضاوت کنید 

با تشکر

----------


## Dr.Naser

ما سرنوشت شما را تعیین نمیکنیم!!!
برو فکر بکن..ببین اون دلت چی میخواد همونو انتخاب بکن و تا اخرش برو و تمام تلاشتو بکن

----------


## Fati.__.ab

خب اگه به هردوشون به یه اندازه علاقه دارین و تواناییه رسیدن به دوتاشونو دارین..بعد علاقه و توانایی میمونه فقط بحث درآمد که مسلما پزشکی بهتره :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ali.sn

اگه تواناييشو دارى برو پزشكى

----------


## sagad1369

این دور و زمونه علاقه مهم نیست.ببین چی پول توش هست.پزشکی بهتره ۱۰۰درصد.واقعیت امروز هم اینه. بدون پول هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی.اینکه میگین برو دنبال علاقه همش فیلمه.نمیدونم چند سالته ، اما با حقیقت های زندگی بهتره مواجه بشی.

----------


## Akhm

پزشکی دیگه به درد نمیخوره.
شیمی رشته بسیار بهتریه. شک نکن.

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> پزشکی دیگه به درد نمیخوره.
> شیمی رشته بسیار بهتریه. شک نکن.


عجب

----------


## zamina

صد درصد شیمی بهتره

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

شیمی چرا بهتره؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ftm_mlh

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): .................شیمی یا پزشکی !!!!!!! ......حتی اگ به پزشکی علاقه نداشته باشی باز بنظرم پزشکی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## yasser0411

اگه به پزشکی علاقه نداشته باشی
بعد یه سال هر روز هزار دفعه به خودت و هزار نسل قبل تر از خودت فحش میدی
اینو واسه کسایی گفتم که میگن علاقه مهم نیس

----------


## Lara27

یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
موندم چی بهش بگم
شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟

----------


## hopluk

> یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
> گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
> موندم چی بهش بگم
> شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
> با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
> میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟


در کنکورشون چه رتبه ای آوردن ؟ معدلشون چنده ؟
کنکور سخته شاید پایه درسی قوی نداشته باشه نتونه. وضع خانوادگیشون هم که خوب نیست.
ولی به هر حال از روی این متنتون من حس می کنم پرستاری رو بمونن بهتره.
اطلاعات و شناخت از ایشون برایم کافی نیست نمی شه با قطعیت نظر داد.

----------


## Lara27

> در کنکورشون چه رتبه ای آوردن ؟ معدلشون چنده ؟
> کنکور سخته شاید پایه درسی قوی نداشته باشه نتونه. وضع خانوادگیشون هم که خوب نیست.
> ولی به هر حال از روی این متنتون من حس می کنم پرستاری رو بمونن بهتره.
> اطلاعات و شناخت از ایشون برایم کافی نیست نمی شه با قطعیت نظر داد.


معدلش 19
رتبه کنکورش نمیدونم
ولی خب الان باید انتخاب کنه کدوم راه بره
کنکور و پزشکی و دارو
یا پرستاری 

مشکلش هم با خونوادش خیلیه
طوری که مث آشغال باهاش برخورد میکنن و خیلی وضع مالی بدی دارن

----------


## amureza

بره رادیولوژی

----------


## Janvaljan

> یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
> گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
> موندم چی بهش بگم
> شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
> با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
> میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟


از اینده پزشکی و دارو در ایران هیچکی خبر نداره ، جز خدا.
اگر از پرستاری بدش میاد ، رنج میکشه ، خب بره همون پزشکی ،
اگر با کار پرستاری مشکلی نداره ، پرستاری یعنی شغل تضمین شده و حقوق مناسب و صد البته کار سخت

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## pardis1

اول یه رتبه خوب بیار بعد بهش فک کن       ...

ولی بنظر منم شیمی بهتره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

> از اینده پزشکی و دارو در ایران هیچکی خبر نداره ، جز خدا.
> اگر از پرستاری بدش میاد ، رنج میکشه ، خب بره همون پزشکی ،
> اگر با کار پرستاری مشکلی نداره ، پرستاری یعنی شغل تضمین شده و حقوق مناسب و صد البته کار سخت
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



سختی کارش چیه؟

----------

